# HELP - Problème de wifi sur iPad mini !



## Halph (11 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon iPad mini, le wifi accroche mal, il perd le signal de presque tous les réseaux wifi, excepté celui de mon domicile (Airport express 2). Quand je partage la connexion de mon iPhone 4s, l'iPad perd également la connection dès qu'il entre en veille et ne la reprend pas, il faut que je désactive puis réactive le partage de connexion sur l'iPhone et le wifi sur l'iPad.

En revanche, mon iPad Air cellular accroche tous les reseau wifi, même le partage de connexion de mon téléphone android, par contre, il n'accroche pas le partage de connexion de l'iPhone 4s.

Aurais je les mêmes problèmes avec un iPad mini retina ?
Si je change d'iPhone, cela règlera t'il mon défaut de partage de connexion ?


Dans l'attente de vos réponses,
Halph.


iPad mini 32Go Wifi.
iPad Air 32Go Wifi+Cellular.
iPhone 4s.
(téléphone sous Android 4.2.1).


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Restaure les deux Appareils qui déconnent et réessaie


----------



## Halph (12 Octobre 2014)

Merci d'avoir répondu aussi vite !
J'ai déjà tous remis à zéro, mais ça ne change rien


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

C'est bizarre quand même.. Peut être du coté de ton Opérateur mais ça me parait vraiment bizarre.. Je vais faire des recherches.


----------



## Halph (12 Octobre 2014)

Mon iPhone est chez orange et mon Android chez Free.
Si tu trouve quelque chose, tu me tiens au courant s'il te plait.

Et les autres, des idées sur mon problème ?


----------



## RubenF (12 Octobre 2014)

Pas de soucis ! Je te tiens au jus des que j'ai des idées.


----------

